# Wireless Magic Mouse



## Vladimok (20 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Savez-vous si la nouvelle Wireless Magic Mouse possède encore les clics insuportable de la Mighty mouse filaire ?

La Wireless Magic Mouse est-elle compatible avec Léopard 10.5.8 ?

Merci


----------



## janusatisland (20 Octobre 2009)

elle est non seulement compatible mais c'est la configuration minimale.


----------



## Vladimok (20 Octobre 2009)

janusatisland a dit:


> elle est non seulement compatible mais c'est la configuration minimale.



Oui ok, mais les clics affreux, ils sont toujours là ?


----------



## pickwick (20 Octobre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Oui ok, mais les clics affreux, ils sont toujours là ?




quels clics affreux ?? attend un peu elle est pas encore là cette souris...


----------



## TiteLine (20 Octobre 2009)

C'est vrai qu'il est difficile de parler d'un produit qui vient à peine d'être annoncé et n'a pas encore été testé par le "grand public".

Quant aux clics affreux de la Mighty Mouse, je n'ai pas tout compris  hormis la bouboule qui s'encrasse, elle est plutôt bien conçue cette souris.


----------



## pickwick (20 Octobre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Quant aux clics affreux de la Mighty Mouse, je n'ai pas tout compris  hormis la bouboule qui s'encrasse, elle est plutôt bien conçue cette souris.



Il me semble que c'est l'exutoire favori de certains ... non ? parce que maintenant que la bouboule a disparu, on lui trouve des clics affreux....bizarre quand même !! :love:


----------



## Vladimok (20 Octobre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> quels clics affreux ?? attend un peu elle est pas encore là cette souris...



Le bruit des clics des boutons.


----------



## pickwick (20 Octobre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Le bruit des clics des boutons.


Y a pire la nuit dans un cimetière par exemple...


----------



## Vladimok (20 Octobre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Y a pire la nuit dans un cimetière par exemple...



J'ai une Logitech MX révolution vraiment silencieuse.


----------



## pickwick (20 Octobre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> J'ai une Logitech MX révolution vraiment silencieuse.



oui, j'en ai eu une huit jours mais franchement elle n'est pas bien jolie au regard des souris Apple... et pour moi la beauté et la forme c'est aussi important que le reste ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2009)

Au vu de la vidéo de présentation de la Magic Mouse, je dirai que le bruit de clic est toujours là (dans la partie "Clicking", si vous écoutez bien, vous verrez qu'on entend le bruit du clic).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Comme le dit iDuck, le clic est présent dans la vidéo de présentation de la souris.
Par contre, dans la vidéo de l'iMac... pas de son.


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2009)

Et en parlant de clics et boutons.... je me demande si on peut faire un "troisième clic" sur cette souris, c'est à dire le clic central obtenu en enfonçant la boulette de la Mighty Mouse.

Certains jeux utilisent ce clic-central (Minion of Mirth par exemple)...

Au vu de la video de présentation, je crains que (comme sur les trackpads multitouch), il n'y ait aucun moyen de produire ce "clic central"


----------



## loickeri (21 Octobre 2009)

elle sera donc compatible sans rien ajouter avec un MAC PRO nehalem  et SL ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2009)

Elle a besoin d'un pilote pour fonctionner pleinement. Soit tu l'installes, soit tu attends la mise à jour 10.6.2 de Snow Leopard qui devrait l'inclure.


----------



## loickeri (21 Octobre 2009)

ok donc je peux toujours l'installer , elle me tente cette gracieuse petite chose


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (21 Octobre 2009)

elle a quoi de plus que la Mighty mouse sans fil?


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2009)

Asphalt Cowboy a dit:


> elle a quoi de plus que la Mighty mouse sans fil?



Elle a surtout la boulette en MOINS... et ça c'est un PLUS!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Elle a surtout la boulette en MOINS... et ça c'est un PLUS!



Voilà.


----------



## pickwick (21 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Elle a surtout la boulette en MOINS... et ça c'est un PLUS!



je vais en parler à l'association pour la lutte contre l'excision


----------



## alargeau (21 Octobre 2009)

A partir du moment où la souris est tactile, je ne vois pas trop de problème de bruit de clic... puisqu'il n'y en a plus. Il s'agit d'un bruit logiciel et non matériel.


----------



## Khendaïn (21 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Et en parlant de clics et boutons.... je me demande si on peut faire un "troisième clic" sur cette souris, c'est à dire le clic central obtenu en enfonçant la boulette de la Mighty Mouse.



Je me pose la même question. Mon bouton central est dédié à Spaces, et je serai déçu si je devais repasser par le clavier pour y avoir accès.



Asphalt Cowboy a dit:


> elle a quoi de plus que la Mighty mouse sans fil?



Le défilement des pages (avec 2 doigts) me semble être "un plus".



alargeau a dit:


> A partir du moment où la souris est tactile, je ne vois pas trop de problème de bruit de clic... puisqu'il n'y en a plus. Il s'agit d'un bruit logiciel et non matériel.



Tout à fait d'accord Je ne comprends pas trop vos inquiétude sur ce point puisque cette souris n'a pas de boutons


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2009)

Khendaïn a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord Je ne comprends pas trop vos inquiétude sur ce point puisque cette souris n'a pas de boutons




La mighty mouse simule le bruit du clic (de même que le petit bruit de défilement de la boulette), via un haut parleur intégré.

On peut imaginer qu'il en est de même avec la Magic Mouse!

Moi ce bruit ne m'a jamais gêné sur la MIghty, mais si ça avait été le cas, j'aurais profité d'un démontage (lors d'un décrassement de boulette), pour couper l'un des fils du haut-parleur.


----------



## nellie (21 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> La mighty mouse simule le bruit du clic (de même que le petit bruit de défilement de la boulette), via un haut parleur intégré.



Hein?


----------



## r e m y (21 Octobre 2009)

nellie a dit:


> Hein?



et oui.... pour t'en convaincre, si tu as une mighty mouse, enlève les piles et clique.

Tu remarqueras que sans pile, le clic ne fait plus de bruit! ce n'est donc pas un bruit mécanique.
(et si tu démontes la mighty mouse, tu verras le petit haut parleur)

Une dissection faite par ArsTechnica qui présente le petit haut parleur piezzo ...


----------



## Khendaïn (21 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> et oui.... pour t'en convaincre, si tu as une mighty mouse, enlève les piles et clique.
> 
> Tu remarqueras que sans pile, le clic ne fait plus de bruit! ce n'est donc pas un bruit mécanique.
> (et si tu démontes la mighty mouse, tu verras le petit haut parleur)
> ...



Je suis OK pour le bruit de la molette (c'est très malin de leur part )
Par contre, je suis au regret de te dire que  chez moi, tout du moins  le clic est bien mécanique !


----------



## redsquare (21 Octobre 2009)

Idem pour la mienne !! Bruit mécanique. Aucun doute là dessus.


----------



## alargeau (21 Octobre 2009)

Moi les questions plus logiques que je me pose concernent justement cette interface tactile. Lorsque l'on veut faire défiler une page, on fait un geste de haut en bas avec notre doigt par exemple, mais lorsque ce geste est terminé et que je veux juste reposer ma main sur la souris et que donc je replace mon doigt, est-ce que la souris le compte comme un clic ?


----------



## loickeri (21 Octobre 2009)

moi je la trouve jolie , je n'aime pas l'autre 
j'ai envie d'essayer


----------



## pickwick (21 Octobre 2009)

Khendaïn a dit:


> Je suis OK pour le bruit de la molette (c'est très malin de leur part )
> Par contre, je suis au regret de te dire que  chez moi, tout du moins  le clic est bien mécanique !




Oui, sur la mighty mouse sans fil le clic est bien mécanique : si j'enlève les piles il y a ce clic !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2009)

De toutes façons, quand on clique avec la Mighty Mouse, le capot bouge. Donc il y a des chances que le clic soit mécanique.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h34 ----------

Repéré ici :



> Apple ajoute que sa souris comporte un système de gestion de l'énergie afin de basculer automatiquement en mode économique en cas d'inactivité, pour économiser les piles.



C'est bien ça. Mais ça n'y était pas sur la Mighty Mouse Bluetooth ?


----------



## alargeau (21 Octobre 2009)

Sur la Mighty Mouse BT, il s'agissait d'un plastique coulissant venant occulter le capteur infrarouge, ça ne mettait donc en veille que partiellement. Là, il s'agit d'un bouton on/off.


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (21 Octobre 2009)

Le concept derrière le Magic Mouse est impressionant. Seulement, pour moi, il y a un point négatif: la connexion Bluetooth et donc le besoin des batteries. Une version avec cable USB aurait été parfaite.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Michele Bugliaro a dit:


> Le concept derrière le Magic Mouse est impressionant. Seulement, pour moi, il y a un point négatif: la connexion Bluetooth et donc le besoin des batteries. Une version avec cable USB aurait été parfaite.


Ils auraient pu piquer le système de Swatch et récuperer l'énergie à partir des mouvements 

Ah vraiment, Apple ce n'est plus ce que c'était coucou: Melaure )


----------



## Baracca (21 Octobre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Ils auraient pu piquer le système de Swatch et récuperer l'énergie à partir des mouvements
> 
> Ah vraiment, Apple ce n'est plus ce que c'était coucou: Melaure )



L'idée est bien marrante et pas si conne en plus si on veut bien se donner la peine de se l'imaginer 

Ca marcherait aussi avec la nouvelle télécommande


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Moi j'dis, ça va mettre le binz' dans les foyer 
Tu regardes un film le soir, tu veux mettre en pause, changer le volume. Tu es dans ta couette et tu es entrain de secouer ta télécommande pour recharger la batterie&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Baracca (21 Octobre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> .... secouer ta télécommande pour recharger la batterie :mouais:



Alors seulement si cette dernière est tropicalisé


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Alors seulement si cette dernière est tropicalisé



Chacun ses films hein.
Vous avez l'esprit tordu, je n'ai pas donné de titre. :afraid:

Plus sérieusement, je ne sais pas combien d'énergie tu peux générer avec un système comme dans une Swatch, mais en plus du mécanisme, tu es obligé d'avoir un accu pour conserver la charge entre deux utilisations.
Pour la remote, je pense que c'est mort, mais pour la souris ?!
Surtout que ça remplacerai le lest (si lest il y a encore).


----------



## arrakiss (24 Octobre 2009)

Je me pose une question.

Pour ceux qui comme moi utilise la virtualisation de Win XP (entre autre) via VmWare Fusion. Cette souris sera t'elle gérée parfaitement ou faudra t-il des pilotes dédiés sur Win XP.

Actuellement ma Mighty mouse sans fil est mal gérée sous XP notamment lors des défilements de droite à gauche avec la boule.

---------- Post added at 12h17 ---------- Previous post was at 12h14 ----------

ah bah apparemment non...

http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-49786-magic-mouse-pas-pour-windows


----------



## frtwii (24 Octobre 2009)

Contrairement à un windows xp sur bootcamp, utiliser la souris avec vmware aura sans doute la même réaction qu'avec la Mighty mouse vu que là c'est macosx qui gère la partie driver et vmware n'a pas a gerer le hardware , elle reçoit directement l'information des mouvements de la même façon que la mighty.

Bon après je me trompe peut être.

(mouarf elle a toujours pas été envoyé ma magic mouse commandé mardi soir.. bon après c'était prévu mais c'est dur d'être patient)


----------



## SCCL (25 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour ,
Pourriez vous me dire quand quelqu'un l'aura essayé si elle sera plus rapide en déplacement .Avec l'ancienne , emmenez la "petite flèche " d'un bout de l'écran à un autre se fait presque en 2 fois même enmettant les paramètres au max. Je me demande si ce sera pareille avec cette nouvelle souris qui me parait bien pratique surtout pour remonter les pages web ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2009)

Tu sais qu'il y a l'accélération dans le mouvement de la souris ?


----------



## SCCL (26 Octobre 2009)

Bah non .
Tu sais , je ne suis que sur mac que depuis quelque mois .
Et bien qu'ayant mis tous les paramètres au Max. , rien à faire , il faut que je m'y reprenne à 2 fois pour aller d'un coté de l'écran à l'autre .


----------



## storme (27 Octobre 2009)

SCCL a dit:


> Bah non .
> Tu sais , je ne suis que sur mac que depuis quelque mois .
> Et bien qu'ayant mis tous les paramètres au Max. , rien à faire , il faut que je m'y reprenne à 2 fois pour aller d'un coté de l'écran à l'autre .



Bonjour,

Exactement dans le même cas que toi avec une Mighty mouse, sur mon écran 24 pouces, obligé de mis reprendre a 2 fois pour allez d'un bord a l'autre de l'écran 

C'est pour cela que je l'avez laissé tombé et repris une bonne vielle macally 

Donc, oui je suis très intéressé de connaitre la résolution de la Magic mouse avant de me lancer.

Vivement les premiers test d'utilisateurs


----------



## loickeri (27 Octobre 2009)

et la batterie elle dure longtemps ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2009)

Pour des piles rechargeables, que faut-il prendre ? Des 2100 mAh ou 2700 mAh ?


----------



## SCCL (27 Octobre 2009)

ça me rassure de ne pas être tous seul ...


----------



## TiteLine (27 Octobre 2009)

J'avoue que j'aurais préféré une filaire .Je sais, suis une vieille rétrograde mais je n'aime pas trop   l'idée d'utiliser tout le temps des piles - Si elles sont rechargeables c'est un moindre mal mais j'aurais au moins préféré une batterie avec un socle / chargeur pour la souris - ça aurait certainement coûté plus cher mais je n'aurais pas râlé. 

Bon là je ne râle pas non plus mais du coup , c'est "bof" Cela me rappelle mon vieil HP qui aurait eu six ans, livré avec un mulot à piles.


----------



## laf (27 Octobre 2009)

J'ai essayé cette souris "magique".

Alors, peu de révolution.

Le clic est bien un clic mécanique qui s'entend (pourtant il y avait du bruit), le défilement à 2 doigts me semble plus un argument de vente qu'autre chose, reste la suppression de la molette à encrassement automatique, ça c'est super!

Et je suis d'accord avec quelques autres ici, je n'aime pas trop les claviers/souris BT.


----------



## storme (27 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour ce premier retour d'information,
et si non pour ce qui est de la résolution DPI ?
Voir mon post de 13h26 au dessus ?

Merci d'avance pour votre avis


----------



## zirko (27 Octobre 2009)

Mon revendeur Apple de Bordeaux m'a dit que la magic mouse ne sera dispo que courant novembre.
Ca me semble bien tard. Quelqu'un l'a t'il déja vu à la vente en boutique (Fnac ou Apple reseller) ?

Merci


----------



## laf (27 Octobre 2009)

storme a dit:


> Merci pour ce premier retour d'information,
> et si non pour ce qui est de la résolution DPI ?
> Voir mon post de 13h26 au dessus ?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour votre avis



Désolé, je ne peux pas te dire j'ai pas pensé à tester ça. Mais, comme quelqu'un te l'a indiqué, il y a une fonction "accélération" sur la mighty mouse. Avec un geste rapide, il me faut 5 cm max pour faire la diagonale de mon 24". Avec un mvt lent 30 cm.


----------



## storme (27 Octobre 2009)

laf a dit:


> Désolé, je ne peux pas te dire j'ai pas pensé à tester ça. Mais, comme quelqu'un te l'a indiqué, il y a une fonction "accélération" sur la mighty mouse. Avec un geste rapide, il me faut 5 cm max pour faire la diagonale de mon 24". Avec un mvt lent 30 cm.



Bon, c'est pas grave,
Oui je sais pour l'accélération, mais ce n'est pas cela que je recherche, actuellement avec ma souris a 2 balles (macally ecomouse filaire), il me faut 5 cm pour faire le bord droit/gauche de mon 24 "  avec un mouvement LENT avec une excellente précision, chose que je ne pouvez faire avec ma mighty mouse que j'ai gardé 2 jours avant de la mettre au placard...(au moins la boule n'a pas eut le temps pour s'encrassée...)

Merci quant même pour votre réponse, je vais donc attendre d'autres retours.

Cordialement.


----------



## r e m y (28 Octobre 2009)

storme a dit:


> Bon, c'est pas grave,
> Oui je sais pour l'accélération, mais ce n'est pas cela que je recherche, actuellement avec ma souris a 2 balles (macally ecomouse filaire), il me faut 5 cm pour faire le bord droit/gauche de mon 24 "  avec un mouvement LENT avec une excellente précision, chose que je ne pouvez faire avec ma mighty mouse que j'ai gardé 2 jours avant de la mettre au placard...(au moins la boule n'a pas eut le temps pour s'encrassée...)
> 
> Merci quant même pour votre réponse, je vais donc attendre d'autres retours.
> ...



Bizarre ta Mighty Mouse...
avec la mienne, pour parcourir un écran 20" (tu fera la règle de 3 pour passer à 24"), je viens de faire des mesures de déplacement
Déplacement rapide: passage du bord gauche au bord droit de l'écran avec un déplacement de la souris de 5cm
Déplacement très lent, passage du bord gauche au bord droit de l'écran avec un déplacement de la souris de 15 cm


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour des piles rechargeables, que faut-il prendre ? Des 2100 mAh ou 2700 mAh ?



J'ai toujours mis des 2500 dans ma Mighty Mouse.


----------



## storme (28 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Déplacement très lent, passage du bord gauche au bord droit de l'écran avec un déplacement de la souris de 15 cm



Bonjour, et pour ce qui me concerne :

Avec ma souris a 2 balles (macally ecomouse filaire), il me faut 5 cm pour faire le bord droit/gauche de mon 24 " avec un mouvement LENT avec une excellente précision.

Résolution de la macally 800 DPI (que j'utilise) commutable en 1600 DPI via un bouton, résolution de la Mighty mouse 400 DPI si je ne me trompe, et c'est la toute la différence.

C'est pour cela que j'essaie de savoir celle de la Magic mouse


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2009)

zirko a dit:


> Mon revendeur Apple de Bordeaux m'a dit que la magic mouse ne sera dispo que courant novembre.
> Ca me semble bien tard. Quelqu'un l'a t'il déja vu à la vente en boutique (Fnac ou Apple reseller) ?
> 
> Merci



Quel magasin ? Car vendredi dernier je l'ai précommandée chez iConcept (allées de Chartres) et on m'a dit qu'il devraient l'avoir lundi (donc avant-hier).

PS : le pilote est disponible au téléchargement pour Leopard et Snow Leopard.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h26 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai toujours mis des 2500 dans ma Mighty Mouse.



Merci.


----------



## sekaijin (30 Octobre 2009)

je viens de lire le test http://www.macg.co/news/voir/137098/test-de-la-magic-mouse
et je me posais une question. La magic mouse empruntant à sa devancière mais aussi aux trackpad multitouch n'y aurait-il pas quelques manipulation peu ou pas documenté ?

une petit phrase a attiré mon attention dans l'article, elle parle d'exposé.
sur le track pad les manipulation à deux doigts sont bien documentés mais celle avec 3 ou 4 doigts le sont pas ou peu

une d'entre elle (glisser 4 doigts verticalement) active exposé

il faut peut être jouer avec le mulot pour voir ce qu'il a dans le museau maintenant qu'il n'a plus de queue

A+JYT


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Octobre 2009)

Les 3 et 4 doigts sont parfaitement documentés pour les trackpads.

Par contre, 4 doigts n'était officiellement pas possible pour les premiers multi-touch avant le passage à Snow Leopard ; un blocage logiciel mesquin bien dans la manière cupertinienne.

Faut-il en redouter de tels avec la Magic Mouse ?

Cela dit... 4 doigts... comment tenir la souris pendant ce temps ?

Exposé ? Space ? J'imagine la réponse de Dieu : *utilisez le clavier !* (il ne crie pas, mais y'a de l'écho).


----------



## MacQuébec (30 Octobre 2009)

Je viens de recevoir les deux Magic mouse que j'avais commandées. Je suis très déçu. Le mouvement est saccadé, il n'y a aucune souplesse dans le tracé sur l'écran. il doit y avoir un problème... Quelqu'un aurait une idée! Sinon, je passe mon tour et je flush les deux souris pour reprendre ma logitech... On dirait que la souris ne voit pas mon tapis de souris... Pourtant, il est très correct, dans la norme des tapis de souris...

Je sais! C'est parce que mon système est désuet. Je n'ai qu'un Macpro 2009...
:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## storme (30 Octobre 2009)

MacQuébec a dit:


> Je suis très déçu. Le mouvement est saccadé, il n'y a aucune souplesse dans le tracé sur l'écran. il doit y avoir un problème... Quelqu'un aurait une idée!



Bonsoir,

Quant la mienne (pas la Magic mouse) me fait ca, c'est qu'il commence a y avoir un peut de poussière sur mon tapis de souris ou sur le capteur...a tout hasard, essaye sans tapis ou avec n'importe quoi d'autre sous la mains, juste pour testé...


----------



## MacQuébec (30 Octobre 2009)

storme a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Quant la mienne (pas la Magic mouse) me fait ca, c'est qu'il commence a y avoir un peut de poussière sur mon tapis de souris ou sur le capteur...a tout hasard, essaye sans tapis ou avec n'importe quoi d'autre sous la mains, juste pour testé...



Salut!

Je viens d'essayer sur toutes les surfaces que j'aies dans mon bureau... Et toujours le même problème. Aucune fluidité... C'est très troublant:rateau:


----------



## storme (30 Octobre 2009)

MacQuébec a dit:


> Salut!
> 
> Je viens d'essayer sur toutes les surfaces que j'aies dans mon bureau... Et toujours le même problème. Aucune fluidité... C'est très troublant:rateau:



Donc, plutôt un problème logicielle que matériel 

L'installation du pilote est telle ok ?
Interférence avec un ancien pilote tiers de souris (Logitech), quel version de Léopard, j'avoue que tout cela fait beaucoup de chose a vérifier et a testé...

Bon courage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2009)

MacQuébec a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir les deux Magic mouse que j'avais commandées. Je suis très déçu. Le mouvement est saccadé, il n'y a aucune souplesse dans le tracé sur l'écran. il doit y avoir un problème... Quelqu'un aurait une idée! Sinon, je passe mon tour et je flush les deux souris pour reprendre ma logitech... On dirait que la souris ne voit pas mon tapis de souris... Pourtant, il est très correct, dans la norme des tapis de souris...
> 
> Je sais! C'est parce que mon système est désuet. Je n'ai qu'un Macpro 2009...
> :mouais::mouais::mouais:



As-tu essayé de modifier la vitesse de déplacement dans le panneau Souris de Préférences Système ?


----------



## storme (1 Novembre 2009)

storme a dit:


> Bon, c'est pas grave,
> Oui je sais pour l'accélération, mais ce n'est pas cela que je recherche, actuellement avec ma souris a 2 balles (macally ecomouse filaire), il me faut 5 cm pour faire le bord droit/gauche de mon 24 "  avec un mouvement LENT avec une excellente précision, chose que je ne pouvez faire avec ma mighty mouse que j'ai gardé 2 jours avant de la mettre au placard...(au moins la boule n'a pas eut le temps pour s'encrassée...)
> 
> Merci quant même pour votre réponse, je vais donc attendre d'autres retours.
> ...



Un petit Up ! maintenant que certain l'on reçu...merci


----------



## MacQuébec (1 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> As-tu essayé de modifier la vitesse de déplacement dans le panneau Souris de Préférences Système ?



C'est certain que j'ai essayé... Mais, ce n'est pas un problème de vitesse de déplacement, mais un problème de suivi de tracé. La petite flèche sur l'écran ne bouge pas avec le mouvement que je fais avec la souris... Le mouvement est saccadé. Peut-être que c'est de l'interférence avec le clavier bluetooth! Car, je n'ai pas ce problème avec mon MBP!!!

J'ai encore besoin d'idées :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## storme (1 Novembre 2009)

MacQuébec a dit:


> Peut-être que c'est de l'interférence avec le clavier bluetooth! Car, je n'ai pas ce problème avec mon MBP!!!
> 
> J'ai encore besoin d'idées :rateau::rateau::rateau:



Bah déjà essaie ce que tu soupçonne, ton clavier BT, coupe le


----------



## MacQuébec (1 Novembre 2009)

storme a dit:


> Bah déjà essaie ce que tu soupçonne, ton clavier BT, coupe le



J'ai essayé, mais comme le problème reste tout de même sporadique, il arrive que ma souris fonctionne allègrement, je ne sais pas trop si l'interférence peut être la cause de mon problème...


----------



## storme (1 Novembre 2009)

Donc pour résumer, la Magic Mouse fonctionne parfaitement sur ton MBP, mais fait des caprices sur ton Mac Pro ?
Donc,  pas un problème avec la souris, mais certainement logicielle, c'est pour cela que j'avais posé la question sur ton pilote Logitech qui ne fait peut être pas bon ménage avec celui de la Magic ?


----------



## MacQuébec (1 Novembre 2009)

storme a dit:


> Donc pour résumer, la Magic Mouse fonctionne parfaitement sur ton MBP, mais fait des caprices sur ton Mac Pro ?
> Donc,  pas un problème avec la souris, mais certainement logicielle, c'est pour cela que j'avais posé la question sur ton pilote Logitech qui ne fait peut être pas bon ménage avec celui de la Magic ?



J'ai fait une réinstallation complète cette nuit! Plus de logiciel logitech sur ma machine, je voulais être certain que rien qui n'était pas "Apple" nuisait à la souris et hop, des problèmes tout de même!


----------



## storme (1 Novembre 2009)

Ayant switché il n'y a pas longtemps, et n'étant pas un grand spécialiste du mac (logique, jamais de problèmes...) je ne peut que te conseiller d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet en détaillant bien le problème, qui sera plus visible qu'ici en espérant qu'un pro d'OSX sera te dépanner.

Bon courage...


----------



## MacQuébec (1 Novembre 2009)

storme a dit:


> Ayant switché il n'y a pas longtemps, et n'étant pas un grand spécialiste du mac (logique, jamais de problèmes...) je ne peut que te conseiller d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet en détaillant bien le problème, qui sera plus visible qu'ici en espérant qu'un pro d'OSX sera te dépanner.
> 
> Bon courage...



Merci!


----------



## storme (2 Novembre 2009)

storme a dit:


> Bonjour, et pour ce qui me concerne :
> 
> Avec ma souris a 2 balles (macally ecomouse filaire), il me faut 5 cm pour faire le bord droit/gauche de mon 24 " avec un mouvement LENT avec une excellente précision.
> 
> ...



Bonjour, voila qui répond en partie a ma question 

*Critique de zon59*


                         Résumé: presque parfaite
                        02/11/2009                                                                                                                         La première impression confirme la qualité de cette souris.
Le clic est agréable, (gauche comme droite) et dès qu'on a compris que pour le multitouch, la bonne solution est de ne pas la tenir (comme Apple le montre), son poids lui permet d'être immobile.
Le mode multitouch sur safari est impécable ! 
*Le seul défaut est sa vitesse de déplacement qui, sur un 27", nécessite des geste trop amples sur le tapis.*
Elle ne marche pas sur une surface en verre.



Donc, je lance un appelle aux autres membres du forum qui ont reçu la leur, vos avis ?


----------



## 81nj (2 Novembre 2009)

bonjour,

j'ai reçu la souris aujourd'hui mais je constate qu'il n'y a qu'un clic mécanique.
Je croyais pourtant qu'il y avait un clic tactile sur cette magic mouse...
A moins que la mienne ait un soucis...

Qu'en est il chez vous?


----------



## storme (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Est ce bien nécessaire de poster en double ?


----------



## 81nj (2 Novembre 2009)

désolé, je n'ai vu ce topic que maintenant, sinon je n'aurais pas crée l'autre :-/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2009)

storme a dit:


> pour le multitouch, la bonne solution est de ne pas la tenir (comme Apple le montre), son poids lui permet d'être immobile.



Pas con du tout ça.  Il faudra que j'essaie... quand je l'aurai. :rateau:



storme a dit:


> Elle ne marche pas sur une surface en verre.



La Mighty Mouse est aussi fâchée avec certaines surfaces, dont les surfaces en verre. La solution : un tapis de souris.


----------



## storme (3 Novembre 2009)

storme a dit:


> Bonjour, voila qui répond en partie a ma question
> 
> *Critique de zon59*
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Bon finalement je passe mon tour, j'ai eut l'occasion de la tester hier soir, pour mon utilisation, elle est trop lente !!! 

Superbe, mais trop lente, obliger d'effectuer des gestes trop important sur un écran de 24 pouces (prévoir un tapis de souris assez important, ainsi que la place qui va avec)

Donc finalement,  ca sera une Logitech MX Révolution trouvé a 60  FDP in sur une boutique du net 

Bonne journée a tous.


----------



## ToCo (3 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

moi j'ai juste une petite question, ma Mighty Mouse c'est encrasser au niveau de la boule, j'ai beau avoir essayer de la nettoyer impossible de debloquer cette fichu boule centrale, bref du cou je me retrouve avec mon ancienne souris de chez.... microsoft LOL

Moi je voudrais juste savoir si la magic mouse permet de faire la meme action que la mighty mouse quand on appuyait sur les boutons des cotés (ou en appuyant sur F3), car c'est ce qu'il manque sur ma souris microsoft (au moins la boule de chez microsoft ne se bloque pas ^^)

voila j'espere avoir été assez clair pour l'action des boutons des coté de la mighty mouse, au pire appuyer sur F3 ca fait la meme chose que les boutons de coté de la mighty mouse 

je vous remercies !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2009)

ToCo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> moi j'ai juste une petite question, ma Mighty Mouse c'est encrasser au niveau de la boule, j'ai beau avoir essayer de la nettoyer impossible de debloquer cette fichu boule centrale, bref du cou je me retrouve avec mon ancienne souris de chez.... microsoft LOL
> 
> ...



Il n'y a plus les boutons de côté. Pour les actions il faut en passer par les touches F_x_ du clavier ou les coins actifs. C'est valable aussi pour les actions qu'on effectuait en appuyant sur la bille de la Mighty Mouse.


----------



## ToCo (3 Novembre 2009)

merci de m'avoir repondu, ben du cou je sais pas si je vais l'acheter alors, car c'est vraiment cette option qui me plaisait sur la mighty mouse et si elle n'es plus sur la magic....
en tout cas merci de ta reponse !!!


----------



## gegene (3 Novembre 2009)

Salut les terreurs

Voici mon avis sur la magic mouse que jutilise depuis 3 jours

Elle est vraiment superbe, très agile pour la navigation Iphoto, safari, etc., vraiment très fluide mais
1. A mon goût, le socle racle un peu, a la fin elle va finir par poncer mon bureau en bois, cela est sûrement du a son poids ou a des «gommes» un peu trop dur.

2. Elle a conservé son «énorme» clic, très désagréable. Ça rappelle un peu les souris des années 90. Javais oublié a quel point cest énervant.

3. Jutilise Indesign de façon intensive et sa sensibilité pose problème. Une sélection de 3 lettres sur un mot de 10, peut savérer fastidieux, si vos doigts glisse par mégarde sur la souris, tous est a refaire. Ce nest quun exemple, mais cela est vrai pour bon nombre de manipulation sur Indesign



Pour conclure, jutilise les deux simultanément, une logitech pour la production, la magic pour les loisirs (et épater les copines aussi)

Voila, cela nest que mon avis et nengage que moi. Mais cest vraiment un très bel objet


----------



## maccetera (4 Novembre 2009)

Je trouve la magic mouse nickel ... beau produit, finition parfaite... Fonctionnalités multitouch sympa ... même si on peut en mettre plus a mon gout ...
Une seule grosse ombre au tableau pour ma part, le vitesse de déplacement du curseur qui même poussé au max est trop trop lente ... J'en ai parlé a l'applecare pour faire remonter l'info et ils n'avaient pas l'air surpris.


----------



## storme (4 Novembre 2009)

maccetera a dit:


> Une seule grosse ombre au tableau pour ma part, le vitesse de déplacement du curseur qui même poussé au max est trop trop lente ...



Bon, visiblement cela me rassure de ne pas être le seul a avoir constaté cela...

Pour ca que finalement j'ai préféré investi dans une Logitech MX Révolution


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Novembre 2009)

maccetera a dit:


> Je trouve la magic mouse nickel ... beau produit, finition parfaite... Fonctionnalités multitouch sympa ... même si on peut en mettre plus a mon gout ...
> Une seule grosse ombre au tableau pour ma part, le vitesse de déplacement du curseur qui même poussé au max est trop trop lente ... J'en ai parlé a l'applecare pour faire remonter l'info et ils n'avaient pas l'air surpris.



J'ose avancer que c'est le cas de toutes les souris Apple. C'est aussi le principal défaut que je trouve à la Mighty Mouse.

La meilleure souris Apple reste le Trackpad multi-touch.


----------



## storme (4 Novembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ose avancer que c'est le cas de toutes les souris Apple. C'est aussi le principal défaut que je trouve à la Mighty Mouse.
> 
> La meilleure souris Apple reste le Trackpad multi-touch.


 
+1

J'aurais pas mieux dit


----------



## TiteLine (4 Novembre 2009)

Un trackpad Multi-Touch intégré au clavier ou un touchpad amovible (et on se rapproche de la souris)? 

ça serait peut être moche mais pas désagréable du tout ... on a toujours le droit de rêver. :rose:


----------



## storme (5 Novembre 2009)

storme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Bon finalement je passe mon tour, j'ai eut l'occasion de la tester hier soir, pour mon utilisation, elle est trop lente !!!
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,


Ce petit feedback concernant ma MX Révolution reçu et utilisée depuis ce matin, que du bonheur, vitesse de déplacement réglée au millimètre, et cette fameuse roulette débrayable  

Pourtant, quel me tenté bien cette Magic Mouse, mais non rien a faire,  trop lente


----------



## Hayam Saury (6 Novembre 2009)

maccetera a dit:


> Je trouve la magic mouse nickel ... beau produit, finition parfaite... Fonctionnalités multitouch sympa ... même si on peut en mettre plus a mon gout ...
> Une seule grosse ombre au tableau pour ma part, le vitesse de déplacement du curseur qui même poussé au max est trop trop lente ... J'en ai parlé a l'applecare pour faire remonter l'info et ils n'avaient pas l'air surpris.



Bonjour,


J'ai installé imousefix (http://lavacat.com/iMouseFix/index.html) qui fonctionne avec la Magic Mouse. cela résout le problème de lenteur.

Amicalement


----------



## gegene (6 Novembre 2009)

super ce petit programme. merci


----------



## SCCL (7 Novembre 2009)

Salut hayam , 
j'ai téléchargé Imouse fix mais dès que j'essaye de modifier le curseur ,il plante?
Je suis relativement nouveau sur mac , et je comprends pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas ?

j'ai pourtant bien pris le fichier dmg que j'ai glissé dans application puis double cliqué dessus , la petite page avec le curseur s'ouvre bien mais dès que je touche quoi que ce soit dans cette fenetre , il quitte de manière "innopinée " et doit se relancer . Mais même une fois relancée , pareille ...
Soit je suis vraiment une brelle ( ce qui peut être le cas ) ou alors je comprends rien .

Je suis sous SNOW léopard ( est ce dut à çà ?)

Merci de me dire comment tu l'as installé .


----------



## SCCL (7 Novembre 2009)

je me suis trompé , ce n'est pas un fichier dmg mais un fichier app que je glisse dans le dossier application .


----------



## Clark (7 Novembre 2009)

La souris est elle en vente au carouselle du Louvre ? 

Je la cherche depuis quelques temps, je me dis que si elle est dispo labas ça fait une pierre deux coups...

Quelqu'un a des infos ?


----------



## Stoof31 (7 Novembre 2009)

pour ma part je l ai achetée ce matin à la fnac rue de rennes ils étaient en train de les mettre en rayon  Quelqu'un a t il testé la compatibilité avec Seven ?


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2009)

il n'y aucun pilote pour Bootcamp pour seven  donc le multitouch ne marchera pas


----------



## storme (7 Novembre 2009)

Clark a dit:


> La souris est elle en vente au carouselle du Louvre ?
> 
> Je la cherche depuis quelques temps, je me dis que si elle est dispo labas ça fait une pierre deux coups...
> 
> Quelqu'un a des infos ?



Oui, cela a était signalé plusieurs fois depuis l'ouverture ce matin (sur Macgé en autres) 

Il parait ,en plus de la nouvelle télécommande, que ces 2 produits soit les plus vendus


----------



## ldewarren (8 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

ayant acquis hier une magic mouse après avoir fait la queue pour pénétrer dans l'antre Apple du carousel du louvre le premier jour, donc comme un vrai geek (je me suis surpris moi meme), j'ai été tout de suite choqué et dérangé par la lenteur du déplacement du pointeur.
Avant de la ranger pour le restant de sa vie dans un tiroir, j'ai cherché un peu et j'ai trouvé MouseZoom, un petit add on dans les paramètres panel qui permet de palier instantanément la déficience. Fonctionne de façon stable sous Snow Léopard.
Trop content...

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/12205

ce fut mon premier post sur ce forum...


----------



## Vladimok (8 Novembre 2009)

Peut-on paramètrer le click de la souris, façon trackpad (clic par simple effleurement) ?


----------



## choumou (8 Novembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Peut-on paramètrer le click de la souris, façon trackpad (clic par simple effleurement) ?


 
Apparemment non, c'est un clic physique.


----------



## Vladimok (8 Novembre 2009)

choumou a dit:


> Apparemment non, c'est un clic physique.



Si c'est le cas, cette souris n'a aucun intérêt.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2009)

choumou a dit:


> Apparemment non, c'est un clic physique.





Vladimok a dit:


> Si c'est le cas, cette souris n'a aucun intérêt.



La Mighty Mouse est pareille.


----------



## Vladimok (8 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> La Mighty Mouse est pareille.



Un système trackpad aurai été mieux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Un système trackpad aurai été mieux



Sans doute. Mais ce n'est pas la mort non plus.

Et pour moi, le principal intérêt de la Magic Mouse est de régler définitivement le problème de la bille de la Mighty Mouse qui s'encrasse. Et c'est surtout ça que j'attendais d'une nouvelle souris Apple. Donc je suis ravi.

Quant aux fonctions qui étaient assurées par les boutons de côté et le clic sur la bille et qui ne sont plus possibles autrement qu'en changeant le réglage des clics gauche et droit, il semble qu'une mise à jour logicielle pourra les rétablir (avec d'autres gestes). Et si en attendant cette éventuelle mise à jour, il faut faire avec les touches du clavier, et bien je ferai avec les touches du clavier.


----------



## choumou (8 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Quant aux fonctions qui étaient assurées par les boutons de côté et le clic sur la bille et qui ne sont plus possibles autrement qu'en changeant le réglage des clics gauche et droit, il semble qu'une mise à jour logicielle pourra les rétablir (avec d'autres gestes). Et si en attendant cette éventuelle mise à jour, il faut faire avec les touches du clavier, et bien je ferai avec les touches du clavier.



Moi j'anticipe, j'utilise les coins actifs, comme ça je m'habitue.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2009)

choumou a dit:


> Moi j'anticipe, j'utilise les coins actifs, comme ça je m'habitue.



Les coins actifs, j'ai essayé (avec ma Mighty Mouse) et je ne trouve pas ça pratique du tout. Je réfère encore appuyer sur une touche du clavier.


----------



## choumou (8 Novembre 2009)

C'est vrai c'est pas commun de le faire mais on s'y habitue à force. C'est quand même terrible que ce soit à nous trouver des solutions.:rateau: (comment ça je suis feignant...)


----------



## TiteLine (8 Novembre 2009)

J'avoue que les coins actifs, ce n'est pas trop mon truc non plus mais je préfère encore ça au clavier.:rose:

Sinon, je pense aussi que les fonctionnalités de cette souris peuvent encore évoluer et qu'elles sont sous-exploitées.


----------



## choumou (8 Novembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> J'avoue que les coins actifs, ce n'est pas trop mon truc non plus mais je préfère encore ça au clavier.:rose:
> 
> Sinon, je pense aussi que les fonctionnalités de cette souris peuvent encore évoluer et qu'elles sont sous-exploitées.



Je pense aussi, patience donc...


----------



## Vladimok (8 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Sans doute. Mais ce n'est pas la mort non plus.
> 
> Et pour moi, le principal intérêt de la Magic Mouse est de régler définitivement le problème de la bille de la Mighty Mouse qui s'encrasse. Et c'est surtout ça que j'attendais d'une nouvelle souris Apple. Donc je suis ravi.
> 
> Quant aux fonctions qui étaient assurées par les boutons de côté et le clic sur la bille et qui ne sont plus possibles autrement qu'en changeant le réglage des clics gauche et droit, il semble qu'une mise à jour logicielle pourra les rétablir (avec d'autres gestes). Et si en attendant cette éventuelle mise à jour, il faut faire avec les touches du clavier, et bien je ferai avec les touches du clavier.



Au bout de plusieurs heures d'utilisation les clics deviennent insuportable !!!!

Pour la petite boule, un petit chiffon, de l'alcool et ça repart


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Au bout de plusieurs heures d'utilisation les clics deviennent insuportable !!!!



Les clics de la Mighty Mouse qui sont identiques, je m'y suis habitué (et je ne les ai jamais trouvé insupportables). Donc je ferai pareil avec ceux de la Magic Mouse.



Vladimok a dit:


> Pour la petite boule, un petit chiffon, de l'alcool et ça repart



Pour la petite boule, il y a des tas de solutions qui marchent. Ca n'empêche qu'au bout de 3 et demi j'ai été obligé de changer de souris à cause de la petite boule. Et je trouve ça très moyen.


----------



## TiteLine (8 Novembre 2009)

Ne pas pouvoir utiliser (peut être momentanément) des fonctions comme Exposé avec la souris, c'est vrai que ça peut agacer.

Mais pour le bruit du clic, je ne comprends pas non plus. Il est quasi identique à celui de la Mighty Mouse, à peine légèrement un tantinet vraiment pas beaucoup plus fort.

Et le défilement  est un régal :love: Peut être que je suis subjective.
Pour le balayage latéral, c'est un coup à prendre et en ce qui me concerne, c'est fait.

Et comble du bonheur, j'ai "éteint" la souris quelques heures cet après midi et le niveau des piles est remonté 

Quant à la bouboule ... paix à son âme , elle ne me manque vraiment pas.  Le scroll de ma Mighty Mouse ne fonctionnait quasiment plus (et j'avais pourtant les mains propres). La sortie de la Magic Mouse m'a évité le rachat d'une Mighty que je trouvais agréable à utiliser ... lorsqu'elle voulait bien fonctionner.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2009)

J'adore cette souris. Point barre.


----------



## jerdopler (9 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

j'ai acheté ma Magic Mouse ce matin et installé les pilotes pour Leopard 10.5.8 dans la foulée et malheureusement l'option impulsion pour le scroll ne m'est pas proposé !!!

Est ce que cela est arrivé a l'un d'entre vous ?? D'ou vient le problème ?? Comment le rélger ??

Merci a tous


----------



## quetzal (10 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de voir une collègue utiliser la Magic Mouse, et j'ai essayé quelques minutes. 

Le design est impeccable, et la possibilité de faire défiler les pages d'un doigt sur la souris elle-même est fantastique. 

Cela semble donc un très bel objet. A essayer (avec mon prochain Mac).


----------



## romain31000 (10 Novembre 2009)

bonjour à tous,
de mon côté, j'utilise la magic mouse depuis samedi.
Design sympa
Côté sans fil agréable pour quelqu'un comme moi qui a toujours eu des souris filaires
Par contre, un truc m'échappe, comment ont-ils oser supprimer des fonctions par rapport à la mignty mouse? les clics sur les côtés étaient super pratique. La molette au milieu, je vous l'accorde était une catastrophe, mais au moins on avait accès à Exposé, Spaces...
A quand une mise à jour logicielle!
Avec deux doigts, on peut balayer les photos par exemple
Avec trois doigts on pourrait imaginer un autre mouvement comme c'est le cas sur les nouveaux trackpads!


----------



## jerdopler (12 Novembre 2009)

jerdopler a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> j'ai acheté ma Magic Mouse ce matin et installé les pilotes pour Leopard 10.5.8 dans la foulée et malheureusement l'option impulsion pour le scroll ne m'est pas proposé !!!
> 
> ...



En fait c'est normal, l'impulsion a l'air de n'être disponible que sous Snow Leopard !!!!!

Dommage


----------



## Vladimok (12 Novembre 2009)

A quand le trackpad pour iMac !


----------



## r e m y (14 Novembre 2009)

jerdopler a dit:


> En fait c'est normal, l'impulsion a l'air de n'être disponible que sous Snow Leopard !!!!!
> 
> Dommage



L'astuce pour l'activer sur Leopard est dans les News MacG...


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> A quand le trackpad pour iMac !



Apple a déjà donner avec le Mac 20 em  anniversaire


----------



## Vladimok (14 Novembre 2009)

romain31000 a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> de mon côté, j'utilise la magic mouse depuis samedi.
> Design sympa
> Côté sans fil agréable pour quelqu'un comme moi qui a toujours eu des souris filaires
> ...



Il y a toujours les clics de la souris ? Peut-on les évités ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Il y a toujours les clics de la souris ?



Oui. Et ils sont plus bruyants que ceux de la Mighty Mouse (mais rien d'insupportable non plus).



Vladimok a dit:


> Peut-on les évités ?



Non.


----------



## SCCL (17 Novembre 2009)

Ca y est , elle est là .
Perso , je la trouve sublime , super classe .
Pas très évident sa prise en main au départ et puis on s'y fait .
les" touches " sensitives sont réactives juste ce qu'il faut ni +, ni - .
Par contre j'ai télécharger le petit logiciel gratuit : Bettertouchtool qui permet de rajouter d'autre fonctions .
Très bon petit logiciel qui permet selon votre configuration ( le choix est multiple ) par exemple d'avoir : exposé en cliquant à trois doigt , ...
En plus , elle permet la vitesse de déplacement du curseur que je trouvais trop lent , bref Génial ...
J'ai un seul petit problème avec ce logiciel , je l'ai bien mis dans les applications et lorsqu'on l'ouvre , son icone est en haut à droite ( près de l'horloge et du wifi ). Le problème est que quand je rallume mon mac , il faut le relancer et reparamettrer la vitesse de défilement .
Comme tous est en anglais , j'ai peut être pas fait ce qu'il fallait faire .
Quelqu'un peut 'il me dire comment faire pour qu'il soit installé "définitivement" sans avoir à la remettre en route à chaque démarrage ? 

Merci


----------



## choumou (17 Novembre 2009)

Va dans préférences système puis comptes puis ouverture et tu le rajoute, ensuite il doit démarrer en même temps que la mac.


----------



## SCCL (17 Novembre 2009)

Merci choumou ,ça marche.
Je ne maitrise pas bien Mac encore ( 6 mois que j'ai switcher )
Grand merci encore


----------



## choumou (17 Novembre 2009)

SCCL a dit:


> Merci choumou ,ça marche.
> Je ne maitrise pas bien Mac encore ( 6 mois que j'ai switcher )
> Grand merci encore



De rien, content que ça marche pour toi.


----------



## gege91 (17 Novembre 2009)

salut les gars,


je suis degouté ! je l'avais commandée des qu'elle st sortie sur la fnac....:hein: début novembre, au début expé vers le 06.11 puis vers le 18.11 et maintenant vers le 08.12 ! de qui on se moque !!!!!

et vous allez rigoler, car samedi je suis allé avec un pote à l'apple store du carroussel, et je lui ai fait acheté ! lui il l'a eu tout de suite ...

je viens d'annuler ma commande et je vais aller illico me  l'acheter au carrousel !


----------



## choumou (17 Novembre 2009)

Moi aussi ça commence à me gonfler, je l'ai commandé le 06/11 sur ICLG, elle était en stock et livré en 48H, c'est pour ça que j'ai passer commande sur leur site, le lendemain rupture de stock sur le site.
J'ai envoyé 2 mails déjà et aucune réponse de leur part, relation clientèle minable, voilà on est le 17 bientôt le 18 et toujours rien.


----------



## neo_cd (18 Novembre 2009)

Hola,

Moi je l'avais acheté au Apple Store de Montréal dès sa sortie (enfin, dès qu'elle est arrivée au magasin  ...), au début j'ai adoré comme tout le monde le design de la souris mais par contre question ergonomie et commodité, j'ai eu du mal à l'adopter, conclusion je l'ai ramené à l'apple store et je me suis fait remboursé ... 

On verra si un jour je là reprends le temps que des programmes ou plugins soient développés pour optimiser son utilisation !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2009)

neo_cd a dit:


> Hola,
> 
> Moi je l'avais acheté au Apple Store de Montréal dès sa sortie (enfin, dès qu'elle est arrivée au magasin  ...), au début j'ai adoré comme tout le monde le design de la souris mais par contre question ergonomie et commodité, j'ai eu du mal à l'adopter, conclusion je l'ai ramené à l'apple store et je me suis fait remboursé ...
> 
> On verra si un jour je là reprends le temps que des programmes ou plugins soient développés pour optimiser son utilisation !



Niveau ergonomie et commodité, le seul truc pas top, c'est le défilement à 2 doigts. Pour le reste, c'est du pur bonheur.


----------



## jerdopler (18 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Niveau ergonomie et commodité, le seul truc pas top, c'est le défilement à 2 doigts. Pour le reste, c'est du pur bonheur.



En même temps le défilement à deux doigt n'est pas nécessaire sachant que l'on fait la même chose avec un seul.

Moi je la trouve très bien, je tenais déjà la Mighty M en prise "araignée" donc pas de souci de ce coté la avec la magic et comme je suais beaucoup des mains la boule avait besoin d'être nettoyée tout les 2 semaines donc je bénis sa dipsarition.
C'est vrai qu'il manque peut être encore une ou deux gestuelles pour Exposé et Space mais je pense que cela va venir et au pire il y a déjà des pti softs pour améliorer ça donc pas de souci.
Je trouve bien qu'ils aient ajouter le "précédent et suivant" c'est super utile et comble, je trouvre, la différence qu'il y avait entre le trackpad mutlitouch et la Mighty M.

En tout cas j'en suis pleinement convaincu et ça m'a permis d'avoir un bureau tout propre (sans fils )!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2009)

jerdopler a dit:


> En même temps le défilement à deux doigt n'est pas nécessaire sachant que l'on fait la même chose avec un seul.



Pour avancer ou revenir en arrière dans les pages Internet ou les fenêtre Finder, il l'est. Mais finalement le meilleur moyen de le faire sans s'enquiquiner est de ne pas tenir la souris, le poids empêchant qu'elle bouge quand on fait ce défilement.


----------



## Ligeard (18 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

 Je pose sûrement une question très bête mais je préfère être sur: Est-ce qu'elle perturbe la réception wifi?
Je me souviens d'une souris sans fil que je ne pouvais utiliser car plus de wifi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2009)

Ligeard a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je pose sûrement une question très bête mais je préfère être sur: Est-ce qu'elle perturbe la réception wifi?
> Je me souviens d'une souris sans fil que je ne pouvais utiliser car plus de wifi.



De la courte expérience que j'en ai (5 jours), je dirai non.


----------



## Ligeard (18 Novembre 2009)

OK, il faut dire que c'était une souris sans fil où je branchais un microrecpeteur USB.
J'attends tout de même quelques retours supplémentaires.


----------



## cillab (18 Novembre 2009)

Asphalt Cowboy a dit:


> elle a quoi de plus que la Mighty mouse sans fil?


ele a perdue la boulle


----------



## neo_cd (19 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Niveau ergonomie et commodité, le seul truc pas top, c'est le défilement à 2 doigts. Pour le reste, c'est du pur bonheur.



Je suis d'accord pour le défilement à 2 doigts mais je le disais surtout après un usage prolongé ... je la trouve peu commode ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2009)

neo_cd a dit:


> Je suis d'accord pour le défilement à 2 doigts mais je le disais surtout après un usage prolongé ... je la trouve peu commode ...



Comme dit précédemment, si tu ne tiens pas la souris quand tu le fais, c'est bon.


----------



## Lalis (1 Décembre 2009)

Le Père Nowel, qui est en avance, a livré chez moi ce matin un zouli clavier Apple et une toute mignonne Magic Mouse. 
Après un léger caprice pour se faire reconnaitre du MBP, elle fonctionne bien, et j'apprécie déjà la fonctionnalité de défilement à deux doigts, si pratique sur le touchpad des portables.
Mon problème a déjà été évoqué dans ce fil (par iDuck et storme entre autres), mais les solutions ne me satisfont pas : je trouve les déplacements moins ergonomiques qu'avec la Logitech USB qu'elle remplace, or je l'utilise sur un tapis de souris tout ce qu'il y a de règlementaire. Je trouve qu'il faut faire des mouvements très amples pour obtenir le déplacement voulu, plus amples qu'avec la Logitech que j'utilisais sur le même tapis.
Je précise que j'utilise deux écrans côte à côte : celui du MBP et un 21 pouces. Le passage de l'un à l'autre n'est pas vraiment fluide, et il faut soulever et reposer la souris plusieurs fois pour aller d'un bord à l'autre du bureau étendu.
S'agit-il à votre avis d'un pb de support (trop ou pas assez lisse ?) ou de réglages de la souris dans les Préférences système ?
Ou d'acclimatation, peut-être... :rose:
A part ça c'est un très bel objet, et le clavier silencieux, mmmhhhh ! :love:


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Décembre 2009)

Pour l'avoir essayée au Carrousel de Louvre, cette Magic Mouse n'est vraiment rapide que sur une surface lisse. Sur leurs tables en bois lustré ça glisse impeccablement. Essayer sans tapis.

C'était déjà comme ça avec les Mighty Mouse.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour l'avoir essayée au Carrousel de Louvre, cette Magic Mouse n'est vraiment rapide que sur une surface lisse. Sur leurs tables en bois lustré ça glisse impeccablement. Essayer sans tapis.
> 
> C'était déjà comme ça avec les Mighty Mouse.



Mon bureau est en pin massif verni et effectivement elle glisse très bien dessus.


----------



## Lalis (4 Décembre 2009)

La tablette coulissante de mon bureau est en mélaminé, un peu granuleux :mouais:. J'ai nettoyé mon tapis de souris à l'alcool, réglé la souris sur plus rapide et c'est déjà mieux. Question d'adaptation, maintenant.
Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## blakken (10 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de recevoir ma magic mouse ,expédiée de singapour(j'en ai trouvé nul par ailleurs).
Curieusement après avoir lu quelques post et m'etre renseigné sur google j'aurais pu croire qu'elle ne fonctionne pas sur une surface comme le verre.
Bien embêtant ,mon bureau EST en verre!
Et bien après essai:elle FONCTIONNE sur les surfaces vitrées et même parfaitement bien!!!


----------



## hairquatercut (13 Décembre 2009)

Inexploitable sur Macpro, je la renvoie chez Apple, je suis encore dans les délais de rétraction.


----------



## Vladimok (13 Décembre 2009)

hairquatercut a dit:


> Inexploitable sur Macpro, je la renvoie chez Apple, je suis encore dans les délais de rétraction.



Pourquoi ? Quelles sont les raisons ?


----------



## Damze (13 Décembre 2009)

hairquatercut a dit:


> Inexploitable sur Macpro, je la renvoie chez Apple, je suis encore dans les délais de rétraction.



C'est dommage, j'en aurait besoin d'une moi


----------



## pickwick (10 Mars 2010)

Je constate de plus en plus de blocages de la magic mouse notamment au moment des sauvegardes TimeMachine, le pointeur ne se déplace plus que sur une zone très limité de l'écran transversale et sur quelques centimètres de largeur et pas moyen de quitter cette zone, je n'arrive à le sortir de là qu'au bout de multiples essais et toujours après la fin de la sauvegarde Time Machine. Il semble qu'il y ait un bug quelque part... je suis sous 10.6.2.


Cela continue et cette fois sans Time machine actif, j'utilise un bon tapis de souris et des piles neuves.
Je vais reprendre ma Mighty Mouse si cela continue.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mars 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> Je constate de plus en plus de blocages de la magic mouse notamment au moment des sauvegardes TimeMachine, le pointeur ne se déplace plus que sur une zone très limité de l'écran transversale et sur quelques centimètres de largeur et pas moyen de quitter cette zone, je n'arrive à le sortir de là qu'au bout de multiples essais et toujours après la fin de la sauvegarde Time Machine. Il semble qu'il y ait un bug quelque part... je suis sous 10.6.2.
> 
> 
> Cela continue et cette fois sans Time machine actif, j'utilise un bon tapis de souris et des piles neuves.
> Je vais reprendre ma Mighty Mouse si cela continue.



Observe le moniteur d'activité à ce moment et aussi ce que raconte la console...

Vivement 10.6.3. Ce n'est pas que 10.6.2 soit mauvais, mais on arrive au bout.


----------



## Baracca (11 Mars 2010)

Je n'ai pas rencontré ce problème


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2010)

Comme dit sur un autre fil, j'ai eu à 2 ou 3 reprises de forts ralentissements qui rendaient le déplacement très difficile.

La dernière fois, j'ai éteint et rallumé la souris et c'est rentré dans l'ordre.

Malgré ce petit souci, je ne suis pas prêt à reprendre ma Mighty Mouse.


----------



## noz (11 Mars 2010)

Bon, j'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice... 
Elle me plaisait cette magic mouse, design, fonctionnalités (avec ou sans petites applis ajoutées), absence de la boule débile à nettoyer tous les deux jours... Mais, car il y a un mais, bonjour le prix ! J'y avais donc renoncé quand j'ai eu l'idée, sait-on jamais, d'en appeler à la grande générosité d'Apple... 

J'appelle donc, par un beau matin de printemps (bon, c'était en plein hiver, temps pourri, température sous le zéro absolu, mais pour l'histoire, ça le fait vachement mieux d'être au printemps, oiseaux en fleur, arbres qui chantent, soleil bleu et ciel lumineux tout ça tout ça), à prononcer avec l'assssent de Maïté, j'appelle Apple pour leur faire part de ma petite doléance, somme toute très raisonnable. Je tombe sur un conseiller, charmant, à qui je déclare ma flamme : 

"Monsieur le conseiller, que vous êtes joli, que vous me semblez beau ! 
Je vous confie ma détresse car je ne sais plus comment enrayer ce fléau...
Oui quel grand mot, mais je n'en ai pas d'autre pour qualifier séant 
le nettoyage de mes 3 mighty mouses qui me prend tout mon temps,
me rend aigri et coléreux, et me donne surtout bien grande envie 
de transformer en objets volants longue portée les dites souris

A ces mots le conseiller ne se sent pas de joie 
et profite de l'occasion pour faire entendre sa voix : 
Monsieur le client, comme je vous entends ! 
que votre douleur m'est familière, puisque je la comprends ! 
Tous les jours, condamné au nettoyage de cette boule du malin (allusion sexuelle fortuite)
me voilà délivré à présent grâce à l'arrivée d'un nouvel engin
Magic mouse c'est son nom
et bientôt, elle signera votre libération !
Je vous envoie dès à présent, par coursier, comme il se doit
cette souris merveilleuse qui vous fera retrouver la foi"

Et voilà comment, deux jours après, j'avais devant chez moi le coursier en question, en livrée UPS, avec dans les mains une belle magic mouse offerte par apple... Ok ça ne leur a pas coûté bien cher, mais rien ne les obligeait à ce geste commercial. Et depuis, envolés les problèmes de la mighty mouse, cette nouvelle souris tient toutes ses promesses, en alliant ergonomie, esthétique et fonctionnalités, en ce qui me concerne en tout cas. Je suis conquis !!


PS : Ah oui, j'oubliais la morale de l'histoire. Euh...  "si tu tentes pas, ben... tu sauras pas !"


----------



## quetzal (13 Mars 2010)

@noz Surprenant, ton histoire ! Tu leur as envoyé les factures de tes Mighty Mouse ? Comment ont-ils cru à ton histoire ?


----------



## chafpa (13 Mars 2010)

noz a dit:


> Bon, j'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice...
> Elle me plaisait cette magic mouse, design, fonctionnalités (avec ou sans petites applis ajoutées), absence de la boule débile à nettoyer tous les deux jours... Mais, car il y a un mais, bonjour le prix ! J'y avais donc renoncé quand j'ai eu l'idée, sait-on jamais, d'en appeler à la grande générosité d'Apple...
> 
> J'appelle donc, par un beau matin de printemps (bon, c'était en plein hiver, temps pourri, température sous le zéro absolu, mais pour l'histoire, ça le fait vachement mieux d'être au printemps, oiseaux en fleur, arbres qui chantent, soleil bleu et ciel lumineux tout ça tout ça), à prononcer avec l'assssent de Maïté, j'appelle Apple pour leur faire part de ma petite doléance, somme toute très raisonnable. Je tombe sur un conseiller, charmant, à qui je déclare ma flamme :
> ...


----------



## quetzal (13 Mars 2010)

chafpa a dit:


>


@chafpa C'est pas une réponse ça ! Je m'adressais à noz.


----------



## chafpa (13 Mars 2010)

*@ quetzal*, et moi j'étais content de ce qui est arrivé à *noz* 

Ai-je le droit :hein:


----------



## Lalis (13 Mars 2010)

Au bout d'un peu plus de 3 mois d'utilisation de la Magic Mouse, voici le bilan que j'en tire :
Ergonomie excellente pour la navigation dans une page ouaibbe ou un document, en caressant délicatement la souris dans le sens voulu, comme le touch pad du portable.
Ergonomie en revanche décevante pour la navigation d'un écran à l'autre du bureau étendu : nécessité, comme le le signalais dès le début, de soulever et reposer plusieurs fois la souris, ou de faire d'amples gestes (que la place sur ma tablette coulissante ne permet pas de toute façon).
Je soupçonne la Magic Mouse de ne pas être pour rien dans ma douleur à l'épaule droite.
Autonomie des piles : moyenne, même en éteignant la souris en cas de veille prolongée. J'utilise des piles rechargeables, mais il faut toujours avoir un jeu de piles rechargées ou ordinaires de côté, car on est prévenu au dernier moment de l'extinction imminente, pas assez longtemps à l'avance pour lancer une recharge.
Facilité d'utilisation pour la bureautique (mes usages principaux) : ça va avec le traitement de texte et le tableur, mais la sensibilité extrême de la surface de la souris est exaspérante, surtout quand je fabrique un diaporama à partir d'un fichier texte en copiant-collant des phrases ou mots-clés. Il suffit d'effleurer (et parfois, j'ai bien l'impression de ne même pas effleurer) la souris pour que les diapos défilent inopinément. Désormais, quand je dois faire un diaporama, je prends ma vieille souris Logitech à mollette, plus stable, mais que je dois réapprivoiser un bon moment car elle nécessite de bien moins grands mouvements.
Précision moins bonne que la vieille souris en question, que je remets en service pour les travaux nécessitant de la finesse et du doigté.
Esthétique : RAS.

Bilan mitigé, donc.
Je pense que je n'ai pas bien réglé cette souris, mais je ne vois pas vraiment comment faire. J'ai installé MagicPrefs, bidouillé deux-trois trucs, sans avoir l'impression que ça ait changé quoi que ce soit.


----------



## noz (14 Mars 2010)

quetzal a dit:


> @noz Surprenant, ton histoire ! Tu leur as envoyé les factures de tes Mighty Mouse ? Comment ont-ils cru à ton histoire ?



Non, je n'ai rien envoyé du tout, le conseiller a été très compréhensif, j'aurais aussi bien pu mentir. J'appelais sur le contre-coup d'une frustration après ma troisième mighty mouse nettoyée de la matinée et je n'ai pas été déçu du résultat, d'autant plus que j'avais vraiment accroché sur la magic mouse en magasin (enfin, sauf sur son prix). J'ai reçu le colis deux jours après mon coup de fil. Ils m'ont cru, voilà tout. 

@chafpa :love:


----------



## 3arly (14 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai un petit souci avec ma magic mouse, le Balayage à deux doigts, gauche/droite ne fonctionne plus dans les navigateurs (Firefox, Safari, Opera), la casse est bien cocher mais sans effet?


----------



## Vladimok (14 Mars 2010)

Lalis a dit:


> Au bout d'un peu plus de 3 mois d'utilisation de la Magic Mouse, voici le bilan que j'en tire :
> Ergonomie excellente pour la navigation dans une page ouaibbe ou un document, en caressant délicatement la souris dans le sens voulu, comme le touch pad du portable.
> Ergonomie en revanche décevante pour la navigation d'un écran à l'autre du bureau étendu : nécessité, comme le le signalais dès le début, de soulever et reposer plusieurs fois la souris, ou de faire d'amples gestes (que la place sur ma tablette coulissante ne permet pas de toute façon).
> Je soupçonne la Magic Mouse de ne pas être pour rien dans ma douleur à l'épaule droite.
> ...



+1
Je suis entièrement d'accord !

Et je rajouterai que pour l'utilisation pour du graphisme (Photoshop Illustrator, et autes), c'est une catastrophe !

Je vais surement changer de souris, mais je ne sais pas quoi encore.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2010)

Lalis a dit:


> Au bout d'un peu plus de 3 mois d'utilisation de la Magic Mouse, voici le bilan que j'en tire :
> Je soupçonne la Magic Mouse de ne pas être pour rien dans ma douleur à l'épaule droite.




2 mois d'utilisation pour ma part et souvent des douleurs au poignet

j'ai posé la question à mon kiné qui est aussi mac user

il reconnait que la souris n'est pas du tout ergonomique et il me recommande d'acheter une souris sur laquelle reposerait entierement la main


----------



## spycker (22 Mars 2010)

Pour moi elle est parfaite, mais... j'ai peur qu'à long terme des douleur arrivent....

affaire à suivre ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

je vais surement m'orienter vers une logitech vx nano ou une v470


----------

